
A Library for Rendering RxJS Observables Using React Hooks - maddalab
https://www.reonomy.com/blog/post/reactive-hooks
======
maddalab
At Reonomy, we have been in the midst of a transition between FE technologies.
Our platform was initially built with a mix of AngularJS – and over the past
few months, we have made a full transition to the more developer-friendly
React.

In order to make this transition feasible, we created a reactive-hooks library
for rendering RxJS observables using React Hooks.

